# Goldfish and Almond Leaves



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I have heard that almond leaves are great for live bearers bettas and other tropical fish i have not found much information of these leaves with goldfish.
I have 1 ryukin goldfish and 1 calico goldfish I was wondering if these leaves would be great for goldfish?


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi there. Indian Almond Leaves are commonly used to soften water and introduce tannins into the water column. This creates a blackwater type tank, so you'd want to be sure that your goldfish would do well in this type of environment.

You should probably check the ideal parameters for your fish and determine if a blackwater setup would be beneficial.

-- Pat


----------

